# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Backpacks

## Travel2

Im going traveling for a year im thinking of getting a 65 litre + 20 litre backpack! Do you think this will be to big ? x

----------


## alop

If it's a short trip, it suits you. And for a long period of time - too much.

----------

